# Gadgets



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok... Another gadget has made its way into my shopping cart and now has a home in my trailer. Its one of those high falootin sticks with holes drilled into it, which assists in the cleaning of your toilet and black water holding tanks. It has an on/off valve and seems long enough to do the job, but do they really work, or have I spent 7 smackers in a widget that does not really work?


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Not sure about that widget but my widget Quickie Flush works great.








I would guess it should work I just didn't like the idea of dragging a hose inside the TT and I didn't think using the TT water would work because of the lower pressure.

Jim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We also have what we call "The Wand", but widget works too. It seems to work well for us. The tank monitor reads accurately and things flush without any problems. It is, however, a little bothersome to drag the hose into the trailer when dumping. Another hard lesson learned was that there is a flange in the toilet just below the slide valve that you do NOT want the water jets to get to. It makes a spray of water go all over. As well as whatever 'particles' might be on that flange. KEEP IT IN THE TANK. While I am satisfied with our widget / wand, I DO intend to install a Quickie Flush or some kind of system that's more convenient.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Converted to the quickie flush. Well worth it.

I skipped the wand. I went from hose down the hole to quickie flush









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The wands are ok. The downside of them is you will need to drag a hose through your camper. So the next purchase is a grey water (don't use your drinking water hose), you'll want a minimum of 25', maybe more. For $7 its a good way to start. I've had the Flush King and now the No-Fuss Flush (same as Quickie Flush) and I love it, just attach the hose to the connector and let it spray out the tank while I keep taking down the camper.


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

With that wand thingie...I hook the end of it to the bathroom sink..there should have been a silver add on that screws on after the plastic one screws off the spigot... stops the dragging of the hose.....
Been using this for years and works fine....
Will upgrade to the quickie flushie....when this runs out of steam....


----------

